# Help PLEASE!!!!!



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi guys... im new here and I have a serious problem. My 14 week old UKC blue pit female was stolen from me about 2 days ago. She returned home the next night at about 2AM crying and yelping. When i found her someone had cropped her ears at home... They did a terrible job and the skin and fur on the back side of the ear is gone. the bleeding has completely stopped and I am keeping them cleaned and free from infection but I need some information on how to speed up the healing process and if there is anything i can give her for the pain. I have tried taking her to the vet but I dont currently have a job and money is tight. My vet is a dick and wont let me work out a payment plan. Any help would be appriciated.... I can post pictures if needed. Please help me... any help is much appriciated. You can also call me 24/7 on my cell at 1-850-209-4071 dont worry about waking me up because its worth it for me to save my girl. THANKS GUYS AND GALS!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you try a different vet? I would look around and see if someone(Vet) will help you out.

In the mean time keep the ears clean and taped. I'm sure that someone has posted on the healing process of cropped ears.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

rocker_topper said:


> Hi guys... im new here and I have a serious problem. My 14 week old UKC blue pit female was stolen from me about 2 days ago. She returned home the next night at about 2AM crying and yelping. When i found her someone had cropped her ears at home... They did a terrible job and the skin and fur on the back side of the ear is gone. the bleeding has completely stopped and I am keeping them cleaned and free from infection but I need some information on how to speed up the healing process and if there is anything i can give her for the pain. I have tried taking her to the vet but I dont currently have a job and money is tight. My vet is a dick and wont let me work out a payment plan. Any help would be appriciated.... I can post pictures if needed. Please help me... any help is much appriciated. You can also call me 24/7 on my cell at 1-850-209-4071 dont worry about waking me up because its worth it for me to save my girl. THANKS GUYS AND GALS!


I know how it goes with money being tight but you probably need to get her to a vet ASAP to ward off infection. She probably needs a shot of antibiotics as well as oral antibiotics on top of that due to the crop likely being done with unsanitary tools.

Your poor baby, I wish there was something else I could tell you. Do you have a line of credit or any family members or friends who would be willing to spot you the money?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If you can not find a et to help with this maybe you should give the pup up to a shelter or rescue group. It really sounds like this home job needs to have medical attention.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I fully agree MY MIKADO 

I hope this pup gets the care it needs


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like it needs medical attention ASAP. so i would also recommend taking it to a shelter...

i just dont know how you do it...


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

hey guys thanks for all the quick replies... as far as giving the pup up... thats my last resort... I have no family members who will help me and i have checked all vets and animal hospitals around the area and in a 75 mile radius. This is my baby and I dont want to see her die but at the same time i can't bare the thought of giving her away. I paid $600 for the dog and all my vets around here are dicks... none will do payments and none will do pro bono work either....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

vets arent dicks. they just dont want to lend any more credit out becasue too many people dont pay it back.
if your not at your last resort now then im going to feel worse than i already do for your dog. if you love the pup then get him the medical attention it needs, dont be selfish.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sounds to me like you got into something you can't handle. jmo


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

guys please dont think of me as being selfish... mabey i didnt clarify very well... I have given her a shot of penicillin and taped her ears... she eats and drinks but is still really lathargic. What I am asking for is some helping info on things like what i need to get her for antibiotics to take by mouth and a tutorial on posting and taping as i am not one that preffers the cropped ears... i have 3 pit bulls... 2 red nose 1 blue and my other two have natural ears which is my preference. I also need to know what I can and can't give her for pain... thanks again guys!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

rocker_topper said:


> guys please dont think of me as being selfish... mabey i didnt clarify very well... I have given her a shot of penicillin and taped her ears... she eats and drinks but is still really lathargic. What I am asking for is some helping info on things like what i need to get her for antibiotics to take by mouth and a tutorial on posting and taping as i am not one that preffers the cropped ears... i have 3 pit bulls... 2 red nose 1 blue and my other two have natural ears which is my preference. I also need to know what I can and can't give her for pain... thanks again guys!


If she is lethargic then she needs medical attention yesterday! Please don't try and take care of this yourself at home.


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> sounds like it needs medical attention ASAP. so i would also recommend taking it to a shelter...
> 
> i just dont know how you do it...


What do you mean you just dont know how I do it? are you trying to insinuate that I did this to my pup? because if thats the case you have this ALL WRONG sir.... I WOULD NEVER do this to ANY animal. This is cruelity beyond cruel... I am trying my BEST to help this dog. And as far as an animal shelter... there isnt one in my town... i live in a town of about 3,000 people... our animal control is taken care of by the sheriff and all they are going to do is put the dog to sleep... She is not to that point... She can pull through this I know for a fact she can but I am asking for some help so that I can help her. So please don't go thinking I have done this to my dog because that is ubsurd!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Well it's a really weird story. o_o


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

there is nothing really wierd about it. I live in a small neighborhood with a few of the cliche thug wanna be hispanics (please nobody be offended but im talking about the kind that you see in the movie Next Friday). And I'm pretty sure one of them did this to her but i have no proof as I didnt see her but can we please get off the subject of who did this and who didn't my concern is the aftercare now not punishing who did it. That will come once the pup is safe...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well if your not gonna take the dog in you need to un tape the ears and spray the with gensin violet and make sure the ear isn't nifected. and if its not infected don't be giving your pup antibiotics. take your dogs temp and make sure it is normal 102. if it gets high or low you need to take it into a emergengy vet and sign your life away if you have too. 
i always leave my dogs wounds to heal open air just keep them clean. if you have lidocane gel or some thing like that around with cocoa butter instead of menthol you could apply it around the wounds lightly but not directly in them th relieve the pain. 
dude do some research online you can find eanough to tell you what to do.treat it like any other large wound. And just a side note the animals systems will be alot better than you at fixing its problems.

IT NEEDS A VET!!!


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

I know I know she needs a vet. Im still trying my best to come up with the money to take her to the vet. She is up to date on all her shots and has been having regular vet visits since the day I got her but the cost on this is just so much that I can't afford it. Where can I get this Gensin Violet?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

If he means "Gentian violet", go to your local drug store.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

rocker_topper said:


> What do you mean you just dont know how I do it? are you trying to insinuate that I did this to my pup? because if thats the case you have this ALL WRONG sir.... I WOULD NEVER do this to ANY animal. This is cruelity beyond cruel... I am trying my BEST to help this dog. And as far as an animal shelter... there isnt one in my town... i live in a town of about 3,000 people... our animal control is taken care of by the sheriff and all they are going to do is put the dog to sleep... She is not to that point... She can pull through this I know for a fact she can but I am asking for some help so that I can help her. So please don't go thinking I have done this to my dog because that is ubsurd!


well i wish you the best of luck. google care credit and apply for that. tats what i had to do whhen i was low on funds. its a credit card for vet offices and it takes like 5 min to apply and know if you qualify.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Look if you can't afford the pup vet care give it to someone that can, enough said!!!


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

hey look dude read my post above! I can afford the normal every day checkup and medications and stuff but this is a major emergency kinda thing!!!! thats makes the bill alot higher!! ENOUGH SAID! Stop roaming around threads trying to find someone to rag on and instead try to help someone not make them feel worse than they already do!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Look buddy I've payed out over $800.00 when I couldn't afford it because my dogs mean's that much to me so don't even go there 

Your barking up the wrong tree with me LOL


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Some of you don't know this but, I had to have two emergency surgeries on my dogs this past spring. They also happened only about two weeks apart from each other. The bill total OVER $15,000.00 + , which I didn't have and had to find a way to charge it to pay for it. Both issues were unrelated & happened over the weekend with regular vets closed so I had no choice but to use the emergency vet. Well, now I have bills out the wazooo. Yet, still it wasn't enough to save Starlit...I had to give her peace because I couldn't put her through a second surgery right after the first one when she had developed complications.

So although I sympathize when people are struggling, I can't understand not getting the care or even relinquishing ownership to someone or an organization that can help.

I'm not picking on you by any means. I know things can be overwhelming. However, you need to get the pup help. AC can and will charge people with neglect for withholding proper vet care.

I would suggest going to or calling ever single vet and rescue in your area until someone is willing to help you. Many vets will even do charity care. You just have to do the leg work. Puppies can go downhill very quickly! I personally wouldn't wait this out.

I hope the pup is better soon.

For people who don't have an extra emergency credit card on hand get one or make an account. Don't think that just having a few bucks saved is going to cut it if something big and unexpected pops up. Know the # and location of the emergency vets around you just in case you ever need to call on them which hopefully you will not...


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I dont get it...so the dog got stolen..and then it found its way back home? Or did the thugs after butchering the dog return it to where they stole it? Weird!
Poor pup! He really needs to get to the vet or to a rescue group that can help him. Any other would be cruelity IMO, and no better than the person who did this to begin with. I really hope this dosent scare this pup for life. Must have been awful for it.


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

IDK how she found her way back... it migh be the fact that I'm 99.99% sure that the person that did this is a very close negihbor and I take my dog for walks every day so she knows her way around the neigborhood... 

and Marty... i care about my dog... I would give my life for any of my three dogs... but you obviously dont understand and so i am not going to argue with you about it any more... im from a small area... nothing here...1 vet anywhere near remotely close... but you wouldnt understand that you were prolly born and raised in a big city and have no idea what its like living in the middle of nowhere... you have had options all your life.. I HAVENT! so calm down with this barking up the wrong tree stuff... yes i see your a moderator... and I don't care because your still being a dick for no reason buddy... so you can take yourself somewhere and have a nice day because I am going to have this taken care of one way or the other!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hold on just a minute you said in one post that you live in a area that has 30,000 people then you say you live ina small area with only 1 vet. Which is it? 

I live in a remote area and I have at least 10 different vets I can drive too. I can even call on a farm vet if the need be.

I'm sure that there is somone someplace that can help you .....if you wanted te help. Your story doesn't add up.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I see you are in the Marianna & Blountstown area...

Have you tried these vets?

Ark Animal Hospital
850-526-4031

Marianna Animal Hospital
850-482-3520

Henderson Veterinary Clinic
(850) 674-5933

There are more vets around your city.

veterinarians in Marianna, FL - Google Maps


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude do you think we are stupid? Its easy to tell from you story that your trying to cover up the fact you did it your self or had some one do it for you. you started out sounding like a liar you are typeing in something called (passive voice). in college they tought us thats how you spot bull crap. good luck fooling some other people. and thats all beside the point you need o take that pup in that is all.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Hold on just a minute you said in one post that you live in a area that has 30,000 people then you say you live ina small area with only 1 vet. Which is it?
> 
> I live in a remote area and I have at least 10 different vets I can drive too. I can even call on a farm vet if the need be.
> 
> I'm sure that there is somone someplace that can help you .....if you wanted te help. Your story doesn't add up.


The population as of 2008 for Marianna Fl is 6,284.....

Sorry he is in Blountstown and the population there is 2,515


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL nice one, Whit!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> LOL nice one, Whit!!


I am an internet nerd. I can find anything.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My bad it says population of 3,000. Well I'm sure there is more than one vet and I was right as Whitney pointed out.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

poor thing!!! who the hell would crop ears at home! only a moron would do that. nev er heard of nething like this b4.  but it must have been very painful on the pups end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ne ways sorry to say this but yes vets are expensive even if you are only going in for a routine check up. i have had to take onyx to the vets manny times b4 for small emergencies. and it is not cheap. but this is seriouse and you should always have some money saved somewhere just incase something like this ever were to happen!! i have a lot i need to spend on and if i didnt put money in my savings just incase of emergencies i might be screwed. you CAN'T leave your dog like this without seeing a vet. all dog owners showl have enough money to take their dog to a vet any day at any time because you never know when you will have to go thewre asap. i do not think anyone should own a dog if they cant go to the vets for a problem...compared to some of things i have been to the vets for im sure gtaking care of an infected ear or preventing an infection will be relativley cheap again thats compared to what else could go wrong. i am sorry but really now onyx has been to the vets for a very bad toe infeaction before it was swollen like a sausgae and dark purple i had to pay about $200 for tghe whole visit all they did was give him pills to take. if i did not think i would have money to take him to the vets unexpectedly i would not own him!!!!! again the whole croping thing is unfortunate and another reason only vets should do it. but you need to be careful with pups i mean onyx is full grown and even now i do not allow any chances for him to be stolen with a pup i would be even more careful!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Marty said:


> Look buddy I've payed out over $800.00 when I couldn't afford it because my dogs mean's that much to me so don't even go there
> 
> Your barking up the wrong tree with me LOL


Marty i know what you mean!!!!!!!!!!!! and i do not think anyone should own a dog if they arent prepared or willing to spen so much money on a vet visit! if your not willing to break your wallet to take care of amn animal dont even bother taking care of one! no they are not like kids in every way...BUUUT like kids if a medical emergency comes up and you dont have cash you cant just sit around on your a** in the meantime!!! this is a living thing, it can feel pain!! and it can get sick or get infected and in my eyes it is abuse not to properly take care of it like you would a sick child!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Would the puppy's breeder be willing to help you here? After all, you paid $600 for the pup.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

when i had to pay out obver 2,000 for my dog after forking out rent money and selling everything i could i had to apply for care credit. i dont have a job either, but on the application you must say what ever you can to get the credit you need.
you can apply on line or over the phone here a link to there site
CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Hold on just a minute you said in one post that you live in a area that has 30,000 people then you say you live ina small area with only 1 vet. Which is it?
> 
> I live in a remote area and I have at least 10 different vets I can drive too. I can even call on a farm vet if the need be.
> 
> I'm sure that there is somone someplace that can help you .....if you wanted te help. Your story doesn't add up.


Reread the post friend it says three thousand not thirty thousand


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

rocker_topper said:


> Reread the post friend it says three thousand not thirty thousand





MY MIKADO said:


> My bad it says population of 3,000. Well I'm sure there is more than one vet and I was right as Whitney pointed out.


...........................


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Well I see you are in the Marianna & Blountstown area...
> 
> Have you tried these vets?
> 
> ...


I have tried all those vets Henderson Veterinary clinic is my in town vet and he said just put her down because she is a pit bull and pit bulls are bad so i said have a nice day and left. Ark animal hospital is her usual vet. they wont work anything out with me. Marianna animal hospital wont either...


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> dude do you think we are stupid? Its easy to tell from you story that your trying to cover up the fact you did it your self or had some one do it for you. you started out sounding like a liar you are typeing in something called (passive voice). in college they tought us thats how you spot bull crap. good luck fooling some other people. and thats all beside the point you need o take that pup in that is all.


Ok I'm only going to say this once more... I DO NOT BELIEVE in cropped ears!!! i have 2 other pits with natural ears! they are much cuter this way so no i DID NOT do this and i DID NOT have anyone do this to my pup! Passive voice means i'm lieing? ok **** off dude you must know everything.... mabey i'm just not that good with grammar and proper "COLLEGE" writing techniques...


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> Marty i know what you mean!!!!!!!!!!!! and i do not think anyone should own a dog if they arent prepared or willing to spen so much money on a vet visit! if your not willing to break your wallet to take care of amn animal dont even bother taking care of one! no they are not like kids in every way...BUUUT like kids if a medical emergency comes up and you dont have cash you cant just sit around on your a** in the meantime!!! this is a living thing, it can feel pain!! and it can get sick or get infected and in my eyes it is abuse not to properly take care of it like you would a sick child!


I'm willing to break my wallet or my neck if i have to to help this pup but none of you live in this area so you have no idea what i am talking about... nobody is wanting to help... one vet said put her down just because she is a pit bull... WTF? now I'm getting ragged from you guys? mabey this was a bad idea to try and even ask for any information here... apparently you guys are too stuck on trying to place blame instead of trying to help the poor pup so this will be my last post unless someone has something useful to tell me.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Have you tried applying for Care Credit?


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

yes i have tried applying for care credit and was denied... I am 20 years old and havent had much for credit yet so they said that my credit history was to short to approve me. That is my problem... I am young still and havent got much money yet... I am a college student and have very little money right now... Its not that i am not willing to fork out the money... its that i have not got the money... I am supposed to be having another vet call me back very soon and I am going to beg and pled with this one about letting me make some sort of payment plan up so that I can have her taken care of.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

rocker_topper said:


> Ok I'm only going to say this once more... I DO NOT BELIEVE in cropped ears!!! i have 2 other pits with natural ears! they are much cuter this way so no i DID NOT do this and i DID NOT have anyone do this to my pup! Passive voice means i'm lieing? ok (screw) off dude you must know everything.... mabey i'm just not that good with grammar and proper "COLLEGE" writing techniques...


 I edited it for you...

watch your language there are kids on this site. and I don't know it all I just know how to spot bull sh!T.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Blank

Call this lady she lives in your town if you live in Blountstown. She may know where to send you for help. Tell her Shana Wakenshaw gave you her link.


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Blank
> 
> Call this lady she lives in your town if you live in Blountstown. She may know where to send you for help. Tell her Shana Wakenshaw gave you her link.


that is the kennel in which i purchased my pup from and I have already talked to her... She has nothing that she can or will do to help me she said. As a matter of fact upon first purchasing the pup she was infested with Coccidia and hook worms so bad i thought she had parvo and after taking her to the vet the breeder refused to help pay for any of those vets bills even though it was her fault because the pup came from her house sick. She is a bad breeder and on that note please no body buy anything from this lady she is a huge scammer... she sells sick pups and claims they are healthy... then upon a vet visit to prove they arent she is unreachable...


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I edited it for you...
> 
> watch your language there are kids on this site. and I don't know it all I just know how to spot bull sh!T.


ok yeah sorry for the language but i am promising you with everything i am that this was not my doings nor did i have anyone do this for me. just please believe me on that... I'm reaching out to EVERYONE for help... this is illegal... had i done this would i honestly be trying to make it public? think about it seriously for a minute... and ive stated twice already that i do not believe in cropped ears...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well I gave you some advice already!!! How is she doing?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not so sure on this but is it even legal for a vet to breed discriminate!? i mean what if it was a dying pitbull! if a vet is too afraid to qwork with a pit there is a thing called a muzzle! i really hope a lot of vets aren't like this. so far my vet loves onyx. i dunno what to say exept keep looking im sure someplace will be willing to work out a payment plan or something.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no its not illeagle all the vets around here won't work on my dogs. and im a paying customer.


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

she seems to be doing fine... she is eating and drinking and walking around on her own... I have some providine-Iodine would that be ok for an antiseptic?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i think so


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

ok now as far as the cleaning goes just cotton swabs and the iodine??? clean its up and bandage them back up or leave them to open air heal?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

anything that will help starolize the skin, tho you can never completed sanotize skin.
what i would do is leave it open, your already rnning the risk of the ears already being infected.
i saw screw how the dogs ears look end just keep them clean.
you dont want to lose your dog to an infection if you can help it ya know


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

rocker_topper said:


> ok now as far as the cleaning goes just cotton swabs and the iodine??? clean its up and bandage them back up or leave them to open air heal?


soap and water gently then let dry then apply the iodine with a soaked swabb


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

im not worried about what the end result looks like the main concern is the infection...


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

is there anything you would suggest to give her for the pain? a friend told me bayer asprin but I would like an opinion from here as well...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you do not provide medical attention for your dog, you can be charged with animal cruelty. Right now with proper care for your dog you are not any better than the ppl who cropped her ears. You are sitting there watching her suffer because you do not have money? Then you should not have a dog you cannot care for. What happen when she gets sick and needs a vet again? are you just going to deny her medical care then because you are broke? You can turn her over to many rescue groups or places like animal humane and they will get her the care she needs. Did you call the police or animal services for report the animal abuse? If you did you could have got on the new and had her medical donated. It happens all the time.......... I can't believe ppl just use the excuse of no money and watch a dog suffer!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

rocker_topper said:


> is there anything you would suggest to give her for the pain? a friend told me bayer asprin but I would like an opinion from here as well...


Yeah for pain relief it's called go to the vet and get an RX for pain meds. Let me cut your finger off and give you some aspirin, tell me if it eases the pain!

I am not against cropping and most if my dogs get cropped. But there is a right way and a wrong way to crop and I really have a hard time believing that the dog was stolen, cropped, then returned. It sounds more like the dogs ears were cropped at home and you didn;t realize it would turn out so bad....... I normally and not so b*tchy but this story is just stomach turning!


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

i have told you before and i will say it again! I can afford normal medical treatment... this has already been told to me by the vet that its going to cost over $1,000 to have her taken care of by him. This is what i cannot afford. Not the usual medical treatment. She has already gotten sick and i had to take her to the vet. This is a crime, I am a victim just as much as she is so stop ragging on me. If you can't say anything helpful then don't say anything to me at all because i dont have time to worry about your ignorant responses...


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

ok i live in a really small area with a bunch of houses close together... she wasent returned she found her way back.... I have located the person who has done this to my dog and the proper authorities have been notified but i am still being denied any help with the medical treatment... before you going and placing blame on me mabey you should place the blame on this society that we live in for not caring about the animals... wtf...


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If you do not provide medical attention for your dog, you can be charged with animal cruelty. Right now with proper care for your dog you are not any better than the ppl who cropped her ears. You are sitting there watching her suffer because you do not have money? Then you should not have a dog you cannot care for. What happen when she gets sick and needs a vet again? are you just going to deny her medical care then because you are broke? You can turn her over to many rescue groups or places like animal humane and they will get her the care she needs. Did you call the police or animal services for report the animal abuse? If you did you could have got on the new and had her medical donated. It happens all the time.......... I can't believe ppl just use the excuse of no money and watch a dog suffer!


yeah sure cause i'm just wanting to watch my dog suffer... you my friend are an idiot... this dog is a part of my family... how would you feel if someone took your child and cut their ears off and they escaped and made it back but you didnt have money for medical treatment and nobody will give you any kind of help... then some jerk tells you to give your child to someone that will help her but the only catch is that you wont ever see them again... wouldnt you try everything you could before resorting to that? Also i have no rescue groups around here.... and the nearest humane society is in another county and wont take dogs from anywhere but their county.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

rocker_topper said:


> If you can't say anything helpful then don't say anything to me at all because i dont have time to worry about your ignorant responses...


Lisa is hardly giving you ignorant responses. While I am a newbie here as well, I have learned more from Lisa's posts than many others here. Most people are compassionate about dogs, and you don't realize that what you are doing IS illegal. You are denying the puppy medical treatment, whether money is the concern or not. I am sorry this has happened, and I am sure you love your puppy, but treating her at home is not cutting it. I'm sorry, but the dog is suffering. She needs systemic antibiotics!! You are worried about pain, and believe me, so am I, however, you should be worried about systemic infection and the fact that your dog can die from this!!

She needs medication from a veterinarian, appropriate for her size and delicate system! Human medication can be toxic and fatal for dogs. While buffered aspirin can be an effective pain medication for dogs, chances are she needs something stronger.

Erin


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No I blame ppl who come crying to forum for help when there is nothing that can be done but taking your dog in for medical care. Yes denying a dog medical attention is a crime, you are no better than they are. Humane shelters will let you turn in a dog you cannot afford to take care of, that is what they are there for. Do not give me that pathetic song and dance about society being at fault for not helping. There are ppl who can help but your selfishness of wanting to keep the dog is the problem. Society should not have to do everything for ppl, do not blame your financial misfortune on the rest of the world go out and provide for your self don't wait for some one to step in. Again of you cannot afford to take care of your dog then do not own one. My husband just lost his job but if a dog got sick in our house you better believe I would sell everything I own to get medical treatment for my animals, You are not too bad off you have internet don't you?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you said you have money for normal treatment? an office visit and pain meds is under $100? I only call bs when I see it!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

rocker_topper said:


> i have told you before and i will say it again! I can afford normal medical treatment... this has already been told to me by the vet that its going to cost over $1,000 to have her taken care of by him. This is what i cannot afford. Not the usual medical treatment. She has already gotten sick and i had to take her to the vet. This is a crime, I am a victim just as much as she is so stop ragging on me. If you can't say anything helpful then don't say anything to me at all because i dont have time to worry about your ignorant responses...


Owning a dog isnt just the day to day care. You should be able to take care of them even when an emergency comes up. I was a 21 year old, living on my own, with a 7 month old Chihuahua who SUDDENLY became so ill, I had NO money to pay for her vet care, but you bet your butt I FLEW to the ER and I told them to do whatever it takes. I would have sold whatever I had to to save her. I opened up a Care Credit and took care of my puppy, because she couldnt take care of herself, and when I bought her, I took on the responsibility of taking care of her NO MATTER WHAT!!! Youre being selfish. Youre not taking care of this pup by taping its ears, youre making it suffer. Youre just as guilty as whoever cut them. There is a shelter or something you can take the pup to that will take care of it. Drive as far as you have to to find one. Quit asking our advice to aid in you letting your pup suffer. Thats cruel and inhumane. How would you like it if someone cut 3/4 of your ear off and just washed it with soap and water? Oh, and you get an asprin here and there? Pfft. I cant believe Im reading that someone would actually allow their dog to suffer like this. Im disgusted.


----------



## rocker_topper (Oct 11, 2009)

so stop reading it and shut up then... you dont know anything about where i leave and what we have and dont have here... so shut your mouth... god i can't stand stupidity...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what really disturbs me about this is all your dogs needs is a vet visit, antibiotics and pain pills. That should cost no more than $150. The vet that quoted you is probably to re crop the ears but you do not need to do that, they what they are now and unless you want them fixed for cosmetic reasons then just leave them they way they are. They do not need to be redone just antibiotic and pain meds. IMHO I would do a fentenil patch with carprofen and that would cost around $250 at most. But I guess you don;t have money for that either....... some ppl!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

rocker_topper said:


> so stop reading it and shut up then... you dont know anything about where i leave and what we have and dont have here... so shut your mouth... god i can't stand stupidity...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA. Im literally ROFLMAO! Take a look in the mirror. And have a garage sale. Do whatever it takes to get help for your puppy. PROFESSIONAL HELP.

And youre lucky I dont know where you live because I would have called someone by now to come and take the pup you cant take care of yourself.

I am gone. Goodbye.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

rocker_topper said:


> that is the kennel in which i purchased my pup from and I have already talked to her... She has nothing that she can or will do to help me she said. As a matter of fact upon first purchasing the pup she was infested with Coccidia and hook worms so bad i thought she had parvo and after taking her to the vet the breeder refused to help pay for any of those vets bills even though it was her fault because the pup came from her house sick. She is a bad breeder and on that note please no body buy anything from this lady she is a huge scammer... she sells sick pups and claims they are healthy... then upon a vet visit to prove they arent she is unreachable...


I'm sorry to hear that this was your kennel of choise... I got a dog from her too 5 years ago and will never go back.

You guys don't jump down this guys throat. I have been in the same boat he is with this exact breeder. Rocker if you ever want to chat about our experiences please PM me.

Knowing some of the backround of this puppy as a whole puts a completely different spin on things that everyone just doesn't know.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

But he STILL isnt getting it the vet care that it needs. THATS the issue.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You're right on that one Shan


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

rocker_topper said:


> I have tried all those vets Henderson Veterinary clinic is my in town vet and he said just put her down because she is a pit bull and pit bulls are bad so i said have a nice day and left. Ark animal hospital is her usual vet. they wont work anything out with me. Marianna animal hospital wont either...


Henderson is what your breeder uses.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

What about calling other animal hospitals in cities that aren't that far? Drive 200 miles if you have too.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think someone else on here (dont feel like scrolling back to look who) had an excellent ideal about getting the news involved. Im sure there are good folks in your area who would extend some help to get your pup the care he desperately needs right now. I know I would if I seen a story like this come across my local channel. 
Weather or not anyone on here believes your story, and I have to admit, it does sound shaddy, its really here or there at this point. You really need to do the right thing now and either find some real help for this dog or give it up to someone who can. I think you are being selfish and its def. not the love your pup needs right now.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you have anyone to borrow money from? My vet charged me less than $100 for antibiotics and visit/tests when Kamakazi had a uti. $60 or so for the visit and $20 or so for the antibiotics.


----------

